# Mspy vs TeenSafe



## kylabgeek (Mar 2, 2015)

I have been looking at both of these. Better price point with TeenSafe, but that really isn't a big factor.

Both do not require a phone to be jailbroken which is good. I can't see being able to get my husbands phone for that amount of time. He is glued to it anymore. Even took it to the shower with him last night.

With Mspy I cannot see deleted browser history with the non-jail broke version. Not sure about TeenSafe.

Was hoping for some opinions based upon experience. 

Or if there is an option I am not considering. Thanks again.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

kylabgeek said:


> I have been looking at both of these. Better price point with TeenSafe, but that really isn't a big factor.
> 
> Both do not require a phone to be jailbroken which is good. I can't see being able to get my husbands phone for that amount of time. He is glued to it anymore. Even took it to the shower with him last night.
> 
> ...


No direct experience w/ either mSpy or TeenSafe, but check this out...

Recover iOS App data such as WhatsApp, Instagram, Skype, Safari and more - iPhone Backup Extractor Blog

Read the section entitled "How to extract Safari history and searches from an iOS device".


----------



## knightRider (Dec 31, 2014)

Been using Mspy for a few months now. Very good overall. I like the GPS tracking, very useful and text message monitoring.

It used to have a ambient sound record facility that was very good, but they had to remove it due to a legal case with the "Genie" monitor.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Been using Mspy for a few months now. Very good overall. I like the GPS tracking, very useful and text message monitoring.
> 
> It used to have a ambient sound record facility that was very good, but they had to remove it due to a legal case with the "Genie" monitor.


Are you using the monthly subscription version that pulls from iCloud-based device backups or the "installed" version that requires a jailbreak? Additionally, if you're using the jailbreak/install version, which version of iOS is on the target device?


----------



## knightRider (Dec 31, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Are you using the monthly subscription version that pulls from iCloud-based device backups or the "installed" version that requires a jailbreak? Additionally, if you're using the jailbreak/install version, which version of iOS is on the target device?


Used on android phone. Paid for year subscription.


----------

